# Are YOU a Vegan Tesla owner?



## RoyW (Apr 9, 2016)

Could be a controversial topic.  So I'm just asking YES or NO?
My answer: YES.


----------



## Tombolian (Sep 27, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## RoyW (Apr 9, 2016)

Tombolian said:


> Nope.


I wager you will be in the majority - but not yet - 1:1 so far!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

RoyW said:


> Could be a controversial topic.  So I'm just asking YES or NO?


I added a poll for you, to help encourage simple, one-word answers... as well as tally the results.


----------



## RoyW (Apr 9, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> I added a poll for you, to help encourage simple, one-word answers... as well as tally the results.


Great. I didn't know you could ad polls. Like the handle "Bokonon" btw.


----------



## Watzon (May 7, 2018)

No. Just into great cars.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

> Are YOU a Vegan Tesla owner?


I think I am.

I mean, I've never *seen* my Tesla eat meat.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Perhaps another answer should be offered "I don"t know". That's me!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

If my seats were leather I’d be equally as happy. Just love the cars!


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

garsh said:


> I mean, I've never *seen* my Tesla eat meat.


My Tesla has been eating a lot of bugs in the last month or so. I feel really bad about this but there's nothing I can do about it. We have minimum speed limits around here so, even if I had all the time in the world, it's not like I could drive everywhere at 8 or 10 mph! I take solace knowing that most of the electricity around here is not derived from dinosaurs. On the other hand, I think a few birds die in wind generators and a few fish die trying to get past the hydro dams so I guess I won't be going to vegan heaven. But that's ok, I understand they have really good ribs in the underworld.:tonguewink:


----------



## RoyW (Apr 9, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> If my seats were leather I'd be equally as happy. Just love the cars!


If this, or any other car maker, offered only leather interiors it would be a deal breaker for me.
Even if the slaughter industries are of no concern (and for most folks they are obviously not - even though they are arguably worse than the petro-industries) then a quick look at the leather tanning industry might convince?


----------



## RoyW (Apr 9, 2016)

PNWmisty said:


> My Tesla has been eating a lot of bugs in the last month or so. I feel really bad about this but there's nothing I can do about it. We have minimum speed limits around here so, even if I had all the time in the world, it's not like I could drive everywhere at 8 or 10 mph! I take solace knowing that most of the electricity around here is not derived from dinosaurs. On the other hand, I think a few birds die in wind generators and a few fish die trying to get past the hydro dams so I guess I won't be going to vegan heaven. But that's ok, I understand they have really good ribs in the underworld.:tonguewink:


Business opportunity! Invent a pillowy forcefield thing that moves all the bugs and little stones away before they hit! Come on Elon - I know your physics-oriented mind is intrigued already! 

As far as "vegan heaven" is concerned, I wouldn't worry. I'd worry more about being reincarnated in slaughterhouse hell. Those "good ribs" might be your own, pecked at by... I don't know... chickens?  As you can see, we vegans are a fun-loving bunch too.


----------



## RoyW (Apr 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> I think I am.
> 
> I mean, I've never *seen* my Tesla eat meat.


You think right! As long as you're in your Tesla and not eating meat, you and your Tesla are one - one vegan entity.
Once you leave your Tesla, that's probably when your downfall happens.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> My Tesla has been eating a lot of bugs in the last month or so. I feel really bad about this but there's nothing I can do about it. We have minimum speed limits around here so, even if I had all the time in the world, it's not like I could drive everywhere at 8 or 10 mph! I take solace knowing that most of the electricity around here is not derived from dinosaurs. On the other hand, I think a few birds die in wind generators and a few fish die trying to get past the hydro dams so I guess I won't be going to vegan heaven. But that's ok, I understand they have really good ribs in the underworld.:tonguewink:


PNWmisty, it appears that you may be among the 85% minority(according to the poll).


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm an omnivorous Tesla owner. I love my "vegan leather" seats.


----------



## plankeye (Oct 17, 2016)

I think my Avatar gives me away.  I wish the steering wheel wasn't covered in dead animal flesh though.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

I don't know how to interpret this question.

* Are you asking about the vehicle or the owner themselves?
* Do people who haven't gotten their cars yet but own TSLA stock ("Tesla owners") count?


----------



## plankeye (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm 99.999999% sure he's asking about the owner. All Model 3's are the same (at least up to now) as far as their vegan-ness. They aren't vegan due to their steering wheel cover for one thing. There are also most likely some animal-based adhesives in the car as well.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

plankeye said:


> I'm 99.999999% sure he's asking about the owner. All Model 3's are the same (at least up to now) as far as their vegan-ness. They aren't vegan due to their steering wheel cover for one thing. There are also most likely some animal-based adhesives in the car as well.


There was at least for a while an "off the menu" vegan steering wheel option.


----------



## plankeye (Oct 17, 2016)

Nope. Not for Model 3, I checked. I believe they hope to have one in the future though.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

plankeye said:


> I'm 99.999999% sure he's asking about the owner. All Model 3's are the same (at least up to now) as far as their vegan-ness. They aren't vegan due to their steering wheel cover for one thing. There are also most likely some animal-based adhesives in the car as well.


and any non-Michelin tires.


----------



## plankeye (Oct 17, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> and any non-Michelin tires.


Oh man! Is it necessary to kill animals for tires?!?!?


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

plankeye said:


> Oh man! Is it necessary to kill animals for tires?!?!?


It sounds like Michelin has some vegan tire options. But I guarantee those "vegan" tires will have killed hundreds (if not tens of thousands) of animals before they are down to the wear indicators.


----------



## RoyW (Apr 9, 2016)

plankeye said:


> I'm 99.999999% sure he's asking about the owner. All Model 3's are the same (at least up to now) as far as their vegan-ness. They aren't vegan due to their steering wheel cover for one thing. There are also most likely some animal-based adhesives in the car as well.


You can now be 100% sure.

I was just thinking there might be some overlap between the 2 groups (EV-owners and vegans) because both contribute to preventing climate catastrophe.
We can argue which group does more for the climate - but both are good.

Hey, 20% overlap as of today. Better than I thought! Not a huge sample size yet though...
Clean food, clean energy, clean currency! 3 groups, 100% overlap would be nice!


----------



## RoyW (Apr 9, 2016)

plankeye said:


> I think my Avatar gives me away.  I wish the steering wheel wasn't covered in dead animal flesh though.


Cool plates!
You know I really can't tell if my wheel is covered in dead animal skin or not.
It doesn't feel "leathery", and doesn't smell leathery - so I think I'll just hope for the best...


----------

